# JAVA Applikationen starten sehr langsam



## Fastman_2006 (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Wochen starten alle meine JAVA Programme,
egal ob als PlugIn aus einem Browser heraus, oder als
Programm (ProjectX) wahnsinnig langsam.

Das Programm ProjectX benötigte früher nur ein paar
Sekunden und jetzt über 5 Minuten.

Es bleibt immer bei der Initialisierung so lange stehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Bitte keine Tipps wie Betriebssystem neu 
installieren, das möchte ich als letztes gerne tun.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Fastman


----------



## dieta (25. Mai 2006)

Hast du vielleicht irgenwas an Java rumgeschraubt? Versuch's vielleicht mal, indem du das JRE und das JDK mal neu installierst.


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2006)

Ich habe nichts an der JAVA Umgebung geändert und auch bereits
beide Programmteile deinstalliert und neu installiert.

Alles ohne Erfolg.

Gruß
Fastman


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (25. Mai 2006)

Tief in Dich gegangen, was Du in letzter Zeit am PC geändert/installiert hast?
Firewall überprüft?
Eventuell neuer Virenscanner, der JARs scannt?

Ansonsten könnte auch ein stark fragmentierte Platte oder eine Platte im PIO-Modus Java (aber halt auch alles andere) verlangsamen. Allerdings kaum auf 5 Minuten Startzeit. Denkbar wäre allerdings, daß die Platte Probleme hat. Am besten mal ein Testprogramm des Herstellers drüberlaufen lassen. Hatte lürzlich einen Fall, bei dem eine Platte ewig rumgemacht und dann einen CRC-Fehler gemeldet hat. CHKDSK hat auf beim Oberflächentest nichts gefunden. Das Testprogramm des Herstellers (Samsung) hat aber defekte Sektoren gemeldet.


----------



## Guest (8. Jun 2006)

Fastman_2006 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?



Verzichte wo es nur geht auf JAVA-Applikationen, mir haben auch mal zwei Anwendungen in JAVA den Rechner zum einfrieren gebracht und ich konnte meine Arbeit nicht mehr speichern. Seit dem nutze ich JAVA nur noch wenn unbedingt sein muss und es keine Alternative gibt. Ich konnte damals das Problem auch nur durch Neuinstallation lösen.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Jun 2006)

Ja, aus dem Kreise der Java-Coder wird der Antichrist kommen... Bei manchen Kommentaren pack ich mir echt an den Kopf! LOL


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2006)

Wenn der Programmierer keine Ahnung hat ist natürlich die verwendete Programmiersprache schuld. :lol:


----------



## Guest (8. Jun 2006)

Ja klar denn als JAVA-Programmierer haste nicht viel Einfluss auf die JVM und die gehört zu JAVA.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Jun 2006)

Guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja klar denn als JAVA-Programmierer haste nicht viel Einfluss auf die JVM und die gehört zu JAVA.



Und was will der Autor uns damit sagen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2006)

Is doch klar, wenn der Programmierer, der sich an Java erfolglos probiert nur Exceptions erntet, ist immer diese doofe JVM schuld. Normaaal! :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (8. Jun 2006)

Maybe ein Virenscanner??


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2006)

Hallo, hab mich eine ganze Weile nicht mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Das Problem besteht leider immer noch.

Ich habe mal die MS VM komplett deinstalliert (mit allen Registry-Einträgen etc.)
und danach Sun-Java neu installiert. Keine Veränderung.

Ich habe auch keinen Virenscanner aktiv.

Hänge hinter 2 Firewalls (Fritzbox Fon und Sygate Personal Firewall),
Virenscans mache ich nur online über BitDefender.

Gibt es vielleicht ein Sun-Check-Programm mit dem 
man die Java Umgebung checken kann?

Gruß
Fastman


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2006)

Ist vielleicht die Halbwertzeit von deinem Windows abgelaufen? (Zeit mal das System komplett neu aufzusetzen)


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht die *Halbwertzeit von deinem Windows* abgelaufen?



*LOL!!!*

[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Den Ausdruck klau' ich mir![/schild]


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2006)

hi,

so ein ähnliche Problem hatte ich schon mal bei allen Anwendungen in Windows. Damals lag es daran, dass im PATH ein nicht mehr existentes Netzlaufwerk lag. Wir haben ewig danach gesucht.
Also schau mal in deinen Umgebungsvaribalen nach, ob vll. irgendwas vor dem Pfad zu deinem Java-bin Verzeichnis liegt.


Grüße
Tobias


----------

